

GitHub Wiki Search - sosuke
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/github-wiki-search/gdifdhnjmjaidbajhapmbcbnoocoeooc

======
sosuke
I saw the recently "this I'd build at GitHub" post. I love being able to
search with this Chrome extension.

